# Removing big, old Juniper bushes



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

My wife wants to clear out our front yard of all the juniper bush. The largest trunk is about 8" diameter at the base, and about 4' high, spreading about 10' wide. 

Do I need to completely up-root these suckers, or can I just chop them down and stump-grind or burn the stumps?

They take up 2/3 of our small front yard, and we need more room and some more eye appeal.

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I have those front and back in my new house. I'm severely allergic to them, but got brave and trimmed a couple. I don't think there's much to the roots. I'm thinking about wrapping a chain around them and pulling with the Jeep. Then again, I don't think they've been there too long. I know I've been chopping stray roots 15-20 feet away. I don't think they grow that deep.


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

What a great use for my Jeep which is just sitting around lately!!!

Genius.....maybe.


----------



## call811beforeyoudig (Apr 22, 2008)

Your project sounds awesome! Before you start though, don’t forget to call 811 to make sure there aren’t any utility lines where you’re digging. It’s important to call before starting any project that requires digging, like removing tree stumps. Check out our site for some more info: http://www.call811.com/


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cut off and haul away everything above ground to get it out of your way. Cut around the roots with a sharp spade.Then dig or pull out the roots. Junipers are fairly shallow rooted. I think you'll find that they will come out easier than you would have thought. That has been my experience and i've removed LOTS of them.


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

I finally got around to trimming and chain-sawing some of these suckers.

It looks like an axe might be my best friend, now that I'm down to the stumps. I started with the smallest ones, of course! :laughing:


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, get rid of everything but the stumps ,expose the roots and cut them up with a sharp axe. Again,I think you'll find it easier than you think. Even big junipers that have a lot of roots come right out,the roots are pretty shallow and wide.


----------

